# Recall Notice in the mail



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I got a recall notice in the mail for my Goat. Says the reason on the recall is:

03034 Engine Coolant Leak

Anyone know the particulars? Will be taking the car in this week, but was curious.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*is yours an early or late GTO??*



bomber76 said:


> I got a recall notice in the mail for my Goat. Says the reason on the recall is:
> 
> 03034 Engine Coolant Leak
> 
> Anyone know the particulars? Will be taking the car in this week, but was curious.


SOME MEMBERS HAVE MENTIONED DISSAPPEARING COOLANT!!!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Can you post a copy or do they list a VIN cutoff ?


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Recall?*

Just got my goat back from her Moblie 1 switch over. I asked the guy at GM about a recall. He checked the computer and said that no recalls have been issued by GM on the GTO. Maybe that is just for my VIN range?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

westell said:


> Can you post a copy or do they list a VIN cutoff ?


Here is the TSB dated 01-01-04, this may apply to GTO's built prior to this date. They don't list a VIN cutoff.

Technical Service Bulletins Summary

Make: PONTIAC 
Model: GTO 
Year: 2004 
Type: ANY 
Service Bulletin Number: 3018 
NHTSA Item Number: 10008804 
Summary Description: 
ENGINE CYLINDER HEAD CUP PLUG COOLANT LEAK. *MJ


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hmmm... The only thing I have recieved from GM was my GMAC car payment bill :willy: and I bought mine 4-5 months ago.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Hmmm... The only thing I have recieved from GM was my GMAC car payment bill :willy: and I bought mine 4-5 months ago.



:agree

I still haven't had mine in the shop once yet. Haven't driven it too much though since I bought it in Decemeber.


----------

